

Reducing turbulence through software – “gust suppression” on the Boeing 787 - devinc
http://www.designnews.com/article/439-Boeing_787_Dreamliner_Rolls_Out_Smoother_Ride_with_Gust_Suppression.php

======
rarestblog
"gust", not "guest"

~~~
devinc
updated. Thanks.

